# how to keep deer jerky fresh????



## Slayer

when making large/multiple batches of deer jerky...how do yall store it to were mold never appears....I have tried numerous ways including a "food saver" ....but it always seems like I loose a portion when a bag get punchured from a sharp edge or something.....

was thinking about trying to find some of those little "silica" pouches and trying seal it like they do comercial jerky...toss in a couple of pouches, seal the bag with the food saver and try it that way.......


any help with this would be appreciated.....


----------



## Slayer

*where can you get the little silica pouches???*

any ideas on where you can purchase the small silica pouches??????


----------



## Doyle

I use a Foodsaver vacuum sealer.  I use the small sized bags and seal about half a dozen sticks in each bag.  Then, I freeze the bags.   They'll keep for years frozen.   I tried an experiment last year.   I kept one bag unfrozen and stuck it in the pantry.   I kept watching it for signs of mold and it took about two months before the first signs appeared.


----------



## burkecountydeer

You might not be drying it long enough?


----------



## BDD

Burkecountydeer got it right , it's not dry enough if it's molding.

 I sent some to my father in PA last season,  I ate some last week when visiting him in PA.
and it was great, a little harder then when I sent it but still great.

 He just had it in the frig meat drawer in a baggie.  But at my house I never get to see how long it will last
( four kids) before it disappears.

 I usually make it twice a year and use the entire deer each time.  I use the plastic Folgers 3 lb. coffee cans,
 it takes about 6 or 7 cans to hold a deer. This way each can, can be a little different taste, from sweet to very HOT!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Vacume pack in small portions and freeze it .  It will last for a year or longer.  I do all mine that way.


----------



## bettyboop

we also put ours in the freezer and then take out as we need (or want), but with 4 of us it goes fast


----------



## Hogtown

There is a solution that you can spray on the jerky to prevent mold. I don't know the name of it, but my processor used it. If you Google the topic you should be able to find it.


----------



## discounthunter

i keep the silica packets from store bought beef jerky.

 after i make mine i put it in the freezer, just pulling out a couple of pieces here and there.


----------



## Rick Alexander

*Add a cure*

to the seasoning mix.  Go to www.alliedkenco.com and look up jerky and read up on it on there.  They are a butcher supply and they will explain if you want to be able to store your jerky at room temperature for long periods you need to add "cure" to the mixture.  I belive it is sodium nitrite or something like that that chemically preserves the meat.  I have tried it - doesn't change the taste a bit but I haven't been able to prove it makes it last longer - the only thing that might do that around here is hiding it better.  By the way the cure stuff is really cheap and it doesn't take much at all.

Rick


----------



## rip18

I'm with Rick Alexander - the only way I could keep jerky longer is to hide it better!!!  Seems like every time I make jerky that I have sore jaw muscles for a week!

Seriously, sounds like some good advice being shared though!


----------



## Daddyboy

My family is like bettyboop said, too many people and not enough. When I do make it I have to hord a little just to make it last a few more days.


----------

